# Normal betta behavior or a problem...?



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

So my 5.5 stays around 80-82 degrees in the summer. My cories are doing GREAT (knock on wood). I have a Hydor mini heater and its like halfway in the sand (the back is sticking up) and my betta sticks his head in it!!! Like its sticking up and he sticks his head in towards the sand. I thought he was like dead when he did it but he came up when i came over. Does he just like the heat?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

He might just like the heat... If you don't have an airstone, it could be warmer over there and cooler further away...


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Should I get an airstone? I have 2 already (for my 10 gallon). I have one little oval and one strip. It seems like it makes a lot of current...


----------

